# Tuesday! Big one!



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Fished a small trib for an hour after work Tuesday.

Fish were rolling in a small pool off the main river like crazy.

No one around, not even a footprint in the snow where I was.

In that short time I nailed this beastie of a female and a smaller male - :Banane01:
.


.


.


.



.




.




.

















:bananahuge:


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, nice fish!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish!!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Got me.

I fell for that one hook, line and you know the rest.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Same thing happened to me last year after the ice melted. Happened on one of my first drifts too! Needless to say, I was pretty disappointed


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

dissapointed in what, one of the best fighting freshwater fish there is.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, and so is a Sheephead while Perch fishing.....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Suckers arent so bad to eat fried or especially smoked , so your catch isnt so bad. Of course my experience is from suckers that came out of the Huron not Erie , I dont know if living in Erie makes them nastier to eat or not. Maybe it just speaks volumes on how good my dad was at cooking/smoking the fish ????
I dont think I will ever be able to match it but I would like to get close.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> Suckers arent so bad to eat fried or especially smoked , so your catch isnt so bad. Of course my experience is from suckers that came out of the Huron not Erie , I dont know if living in Erie makes them nastier to eat or not. Maybe it just speaks volumes on how good my dad was at cooking/smoking the fish ????
> I dont think I will ever be able to match it but I would like to get close.


But thats a carp in the photo


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ooops! yep, thats a carp. I didnt look at it close enough I just assumed it was one huge hoss sucker since they are in the river now.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You mean that ain't a steelhead?
It's head sure seemed pretty hard.




I had fun, the beast fought enough to mess up the gears on my Shimano.

I knew something was up when it didn't jump and pounded for the bottom.

Heck, it weighed way more than any ol steelhead.


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Who's doin the taxidermy?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

nothin wrong with a hogger drum either.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow its so funny that someone is such a snob that they are so disappointed when they catch something different...come on how can you be an angler and not enjoy reeling in any kind of fish???? I love catching fish and I dont give a s%*t what kind it is...snobs! carp are a BLAST! I have never had a steelhead snap my line the way a carp snaps 20# test just on the initial takeoff with drag set just enough to set the hook


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> wow its so funny that someone is such a snob that they are so disappointed when they catch something different...come on how can you be an angler and not enjoy reeling in any kind of fish???? I love catching fish and I dont give a s%*t what kind it is...snobs! carp are a BLAST! I have never had a steelhead snap my line the way a carp snaps 20# test just on the initial takeoff with drag set just enough to set the hook


Your playing with fire 216... Some people enjoy catching carp, some dont when they target certain fish!!!!! But calling the guy that you did a "snob", think that was kinda uncalled for seeing you have no ideal who he is, what kina person he is and when he's be funny... Just make sure u have water to put out the fire when u start to burn ur bridges by calling people names on this site!!!!!! Dont get me wrong,im not trying to be a jerk or play fav's, im just giving you some advise, you have no ideal who some people are on these sites and if you start calling names, some people get touchy, disagreeing is one thing but name calling is worse.... A P.M. would be a better way.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I wasn't fishing for any certain type of fish, I was fishing for Steelhead. Kinda like fishing for Walleye using boards and you have a Steelhead hit and tangle eveything up, disappointed. Kinda like Perch fishing and a school of Sheephead move in, disappointed. Kinda like Bass Fishing in a tournament and you hook something really BIG and it turns out to be a Pike, disappointed......Shall I go on? 

If I want to fish for Carp, I'll tie on a hook, grab some bread or corn and go tightlining OR just grab my bow and shoot it in the spine, satisfaction.... Such a snob, lol...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Parma you are right and I do apologize to you. I was not exactly saying that YOU were being a snob or anybody else who posted. but some ppl do have that elitist attitudes towards certain fish. I totally understand why it would be really crappy if it was in a tournament and you thought it was a big bass.or wrapping up lines. I get it! so dont try to fight me if I meet you out there. can we drop the guns and grab the rods??


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Carp?,, and here I thought he found that super secret " Brown Trout Honey Hole " oh well mis-identification again,,, LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Gotta give that carp credit for slapping a Little Cleo, fer sure.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey CC, i use a brown little crappie tube jig up by the first big hole by that tree that hangs over on the steep bank side... and drag it on the bottom like a crayfish and the carp tear it up!!!! small white marabou crappie jiggs work good draged real slow on the bottom.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No problem man and I appreciate you being an adult about it! Some would be persistent in trying to get their point across, I'm usually prepared to argue...not this time


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> I wasn't fishing for any certain type of fish, I was fishing for Steelhead. Kinda like fishing for Walleye using boards and you have a Steelhead hit and tangle eveything up, disappointed. Kinda like Perch fishing and a school of Sheephead move in, disappointed. Kinda like Bass Fishing in a tournament and you hook something really BIG and it turns out to be a Pike, disappointed......Shall I go on?
> 
> If I want to fish for Carp, I'll tie on a hook, grab some bread or corn and go tightlining OR just grab my bow and shoot it in the spine, satisfaction.... Such a snob, lol...



Round of applause please for ParmaBass. lol i love the laughter i get outta these threads!


----------

